

First Money In - Platform for Uniting Angels and Startups - dherman76
http://www.firstmoneyin.com
Anyone raising money?  Looks like this soon-to-be-launched NYC company is building out a platform
======
jkush
Their message is already confusing. The header says FALL 2008 - but the copy
below says Q4 2007.

------
dherman76
Has anyone heard of this site before?

